# nas pier. nice



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Got out at 7PM. Only had live shrimp. Tried to catch bait fish caught one black snapper.Continued what I was doing and caught 8 black snapper. Four were keepers. Saw red fish all over on the surface no one was free lining. No one caught any. And their it was swimming just out reach. I watched it for a while trying to think of how I could catch it. Ran down the pier and borrowed a guys drop net. After a few tries I caught it. A mantes shrimp bought 6inch long yum yum. I will post pics early this morning. 














































:letsparty:takephoto:letsparty:sleeping


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

sweet man.. sorry i couldnt make it out.. had a keg/ beer pong party that was calling my name


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

> *BigBrandon (10/24/2009)*sweet man.. sorry i couldnt make it out.. had a keg/ beer pong party that was calling my name


Its cool. Was thinking about going out tonight and trying to catch some of those reds if their open. Do you kow if their open till 12 tonight?


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

ive heard 12 from somebody and 6 from another so i couldnt tell ya


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

can someone give me the scoop via pm about the NAS pier, such as what you have to do to be able to fish on it and how you get out there?\



thanks for any info


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *twat waffel (10/24/2009)*can someone give me the scoop via pm about the NAS pier, such as what you have to do to be able to fish on it and how you get out there?\
> 
> thanks for any info


Need to be military or DOD with a CAC card.


----------



## garneroutlaw (Sep 28, 2009)

I went out there this afternoon. Caught a lot of white trout, a nice flounder, and an undersized grouper. Some idiot on a small boat came trolling through about 25 meters off the pier today and caught up on a fisherman's lines. He would have caught on mine but I reeled them in so he didn't catch them. Unbelievable. It was a 12 footer and headed straight for 3mb after tangling up lines at the pier. These two guys were complete air heads. If you read this: You have the whole bay to fish stay the f out of the few areas we can fish from shore!!!!:nonono


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

> *Telum Pisces (10/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *twat waffel (10/24/2009)*can someone give me the scoop via pm about the NAS pier, such as what you have to do to be able to fish on it and how you get out there?\
> ...




Not really, i see dudes out there that have never been associated with the military. If you wanna get out there legally though just pm me or Brandon and we'll hook you up with some good fishing on that pier


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *Cornflake789 (10/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Telum Pisces (10/24/2009)*
> ...


i dont know what youre talking about, i dont fish that pier anymore.. i retired from it and moved on to bigger better places


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Cornflake789 (10/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Telum Pisces (10/24/2009)*
> ...


You have to have access to the base to be able to fish it. That means that you are either active duty, retired military, DOD civilian, or a contractor that has access to the base. Or be with someone that is one of those. If there are people that are fishing there that are not one of those, then they are not supposed to be there. And they would be either told to leave or hauled out of there if the base police check. You can not be someone that says they are going to the museum and then turn down there to fish. They do not have those big red warning signs directing non base personnel away from those areas for nothing.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

> *Telum Pisces (10/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Cornflake789 (10/24/2009)*
> ...




Those big red warning signs are only to keep tourists from wandering outside of the areas around the Museum and ft. Barrancas. It is true that you are not supposed to be on the pier unless you fall into one of the catergories above but the security on base is very strange. They will pull you over for going 21 in a 20 zone but if you tell them at the front gate that you are going to fish the pier they will let you pass on by without any questions. Im not encouraging this but if you truly wanted to fish on the pier thats all you have to do.


----------



## bridge_brawler (Oct 15, 2009)

> *Cornflake789 (10/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Telum Pisces (10/24/2009)*
> ...


Went to nas today about 7pm. They would not let me fish on the base without a "sponser". Had to turn around. Can not fish without one.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

> *bridge_brawler (10/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Cornflake789 (10/24/2009)*
> ...




I'll be your damn sponsor, let me know what time you wanna go at and i'll meet you at the NEX, the seawall, the pier, my house, or where ever you wanna meet up at on base


----------



## bridge_brawler (Oct 15, 2009)

> *Cornflake789 (10/26/2009)*
> 
> I'll be your damn sponsor, let me know what time you wanna go at and i'll meet you at the NEX, the seawall, the pier, my house, or where ever you wanna meet up at on base


I can only go with my cousin that is in "delayed entry" and he'll be gone soon. I would greatly appreciate it! I do belive this is the last weekend for him.

:usaflag


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

cornflakes. i am sure the personnel know you and haved checked your I.D. in the past.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Indeed, but they always ask for my I.D. which I never carry with me unless im driving


----------

